# Iran. Persian Gulf Pro League



## iran98 (Aug 1, 2016)

Machine Sazi FC - Gostaresh Foolad FC -
Will both teams score in the match? 
*yes  2.16*
01-08-2016


----------



## iran98 (Aug 2, 2018)

Paykan - Saipa - Will both teams score in the match? ▼ Yes 1.92 

Zob Ahan - Esteghlal - Will both teams score in the match? ▼ Yes 1.9


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

iran98 said:


> Zob Ahan - Esteghlal - Will both teams score in the match? ▼ Yes 1.9


win


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

*Single bets*
Sepidrood Rasht - Sepahan
Who will win?
Sepahan
*Odds* *2.29*
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Single bets
Tractor Sazi Tabriz - Nassaji Mazandaran FC
Who will win?
Tractor Sazi Tabriz
Odds 1.78
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Persepolis - Foolad Khuzestan
Who will win?
Persepolis
Odds 1.47
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*pay after win betting tips*
 U8018407  perfectmoney

*


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

mix:Odds:2.08

Tractor Sazi - Nassaji Mazandaran
Handicap Tractor Sazi (0) 1.30

Sepidrood Rasht SC - Sepahan Isfahan
Handicap Sepahan Isfahan (0) 1.60

**pay after win betting tips*
 U8018407  perfectmoney*


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

Tractor Sazi - Nassaji Mazandaran
1st Half Result Tractor Sazi 2.55
Risky mix


Sepidrood Rasht SC - Sepahan Isfahan
1st Half Result Sepahan IsfahanSC 3.16


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

Sepidrood Rasht SC - Sepahan Isfahan

Handicap Sepahan Isfahan (0) 1.57


Persepolis Tehran FC - Foolad Khuzestan FC

Persepolis Tehran FC Total Goals Over (0.5) 1.18


Tractor Sazi - Nassaji Mazandaran 

Handicap tractor Sazi (0) 1.30 


Sanat Naft Abadan FC - Gostaresh Foolad

Sanat Naft Abadan FC Total Goals


Over (0.5) 1.28

Odds:3.06
**pay after win betting tips*
U8018407 perfectmoney*


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

iran98 said:


> Tractor Sazi - Nassaji Mazandaran
> 1st Half Result Tractor Sazi 2.55
> Risky mix
> 
> ...


win  odd 9  

**pay after win betting tips*
U8018407 perfectmoney*


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

iran98 said:


> *Single bets*
> Sepidrood Rasht - Sepahan
> Who will win?
> Sepahan
> ...


 *Odds2.29 | Odds 1.47 win *


----------



## iran98 (Aug 3, 2018)

iran98 said:


> Sepidrood Rasht SC - Sepahan Isfahan
> Handicap Sepahan Isfahan (0) 1.57
> 
> Persepolis Tehran FC - Foolad Khuzestan FC
> ...


win +  A game back


----------



## iran98 (Aug 8, 2018)

Send a message  for vip for tomorrow's games


----------

